# Cat bed



## mrfunyun (Mar 3, 2008)

What cat beds do your cats like? I bought mine a cheap 4.97 bed just in case they'd be like typical cats and prefer to sleep in the laundry. Now they're fighting over it. I'd like to get them a nice comfy one. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

My furkids love their "quiet time beds". They come in an assortment of sizes. I have 6 of them around the house and they get a lot of use.

http://www.dogbedsandcrates.com/images/cache/26dc305b0fdf8a9ae1eac571048ea868.jpg


----------



## Leni (Sep 21, 2010)

It's hit and miss with mine. They have about 4 beds scattered around the house and Sasha just uses one upstairs that I had originally gotten for Sherlock. They prefer the couch or our dining room chairs to sleep on. Or in Sherlock's case, a nice plastic bag to lay one. He's a strange one sometimes.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I think a lot of cats are strange. Miu sleeps anywhere, in cat beds, on top of my dresser, on a human bed, on a wicker chair. I think it depends on the cat. Although they may like some human furniture, I still provide cat beds just in case.

The type of bed also depends on the type of cat. Jack is a timid one so he likes a fulled enclosed bed like a plush cave. Something like this design:

http://www.coolaroopetbed.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/cat-bed.jpg

On the days he's feeling brave, he opts for a soft 'open' plush bed. Something like this:

http://app.infopia.com/img/image/fp/vpid/2564268

On whole, I'd provide a couple of beds cuz I like to spoil my furkids. But of different designs. Perhaps one that is bigger than the cat so they can stretch out, another that has high walls so they feel safe, one that's enclosed for their timid 'me' moments..etc. You can never have too many beds!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

My girls tend to sleep all over...mostly on their cat trees, but also on my couch and/or chairs. Abby will often go to the middle of the family room, lie down on the rug on her back with her paws sticking up in the air, and then fall asleep.

If your cats are fighting over the cheap bed that you bought, then I'd tend to buy another one of the same type. At least you know they like that one.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

My cats tend to sleep where they want...usually the cat tree, a recliner, or snuggled up with one of us. They do have three cat beds scattered about the apartment (used to be four before Rochelle used it as a litter box :?), all are different types...one is round with sides, one is rectangle and side-less (like a small dog bed), and one is a plush enclosed box. Samantha is my only girl who uses them, and she uses them quite frequently. Rochelle will get in the box on a rare occasion, and I don't think I've ever seen Alice even touch a paw on one. They were all cheap though (most expensive one was $9.99), and if Samantha likes them, then she gets them. She likes to follow me from room to room and no matter where I settle, there's a cat bed waiting for her to sleep right next to me. 

As for suggestions, I'm with Susan and say go with something similar, if they are both wanting the one you currently have. Maybe make a subtle change...try one without sides if your current one has them?


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

Why is it that they absolutely love their new beds for a day or so, a week at most and then never sleep in them again? I've had better luck with cat blankies. Opie likes one particular blankie on the sofa and gives me a look when I've removed it for washing. But it would be so much neater if they would just sleep in their beds and leave the sofa for humans. I have one cat that sleeps in the middle of the floor like a dog. That's just not right. What self-respecting cat would sleep on the floor (hardwood floor at that!) rather than a comfy cat bed? I give up!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I've had 2 cats and maybe 6 cat beds between them, and not one of those cat beds were ever touched. I keep buying them in the hopes they'll use them, and end up giving them away. What's looking much better to Murphy is the recliner. I've been displaced from my chair as we speak.

Do you have a Ross in your area? They have a little pet section with a lot of great cat beds for pretty cheap, like $8 or $10.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

My cats sleep all over, but they've always liked this one cat bed that I got as a hand-me-down from a family friend who couldn't keep his kitties. Here's a pic I pulled off the internet that looks similar to the one I have, except that mine has a little lip on one side (the black ones look the most like it).










Simone is starting to grow a little big for it, but he just flops in it with his legs and/or butt sticking out 

Here is my baby Pumpkin in the bed:


----------

